# 200 or S4?



## The Doc (Jun 23, 2004)

Can someone educate me on the difference between the S4/S6 and a 200 Quattro?
Thanks,
David



_Modified by The Doc at 1:58 PM 1-23-2007_


----------



## The Doc (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: 200 or S4? (The Doc)*

A little quiet in here...


----------



## shweb (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: 200 or S4? (The Doc)*

Quiet indeed.
I'll give it a crack. It's actually a bit confusing.
The C3 body style (with straight, unflared fenders) was essentially the same for the 100 and 200 for 1989 and 1990. Both could be ordered with/without Quattro, but Turbo was only available on the 200 (I think).
For '91, the 200 got a facelift (c4?) with flared fendors and a snappy 20-valve turbo version of the same 5-cyl. This was the last 200 made.
The 100 kept the same, straight-sided c3 body style until re-designed for '92 to the pre-A6 body style, but it was still called a 100 through '94. Meanwhile, the first generation S4 was a sporty version of the 100 with the snappy 20-v 5-cyl turbo. Also, the first generation of the V8 using a very similar body style was produced '90-'94.
For '95, the 100 became the A6. There was no S4, but the S6 was a sporty vesion of the A6 sedan (not a wagon). For '02 and '03, the S6 was a sporty version of the A6 wagon/avant. For '07, the S6 is again a sporty sedan (A6-ish), but with a new V10. (Wow!)
The A6 got a redesign for '98 (introducing the bubble-butt) and stayed essentially the same through '03. 2004 was the last year for the 2.7T bi-turbo engine and was slightly redesinged (no more bubble-butt). 2002 was the first year with exposed exhaust tips.
The A4 came out in '96 and remained relatively unchanged until the latest design starting in '05.
For 2000-2002, the S4 became a sport version of the A4 with the 2.7T bi-turbo. Not sure about '03, but the S4, although still from the A4, got a non-turbo V8 for '04 to present.
Phew, I'm out of breath. Although I'm not guaranteeing the accuracy here, it's pretty close, I think.
Clear as mud?








_Modified by shweb at 2:07 PM 1-24-2007_


_Modified by shweb at 2:09 PM 1-24-2007_


----------



## The Doc (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: 200 or S4? (shweb)*

Thanks, I think....(scratches head)


----------

